# John Marshall



## Johnallan1 (May 17, 2014)

John worked for Harrisons (Clyde) Ltd of Woodside Crescent in Glasgow. I would like to know how he is doing and what career path he took since he was 3rd Mate when I was Junior Engineer in 1976


----------



## BLP (May 3, 2008)

Hello John,
John Marshall is a friend of mine and we were cadets at same time with HCL. John is now retired after many years with British Antarctic Survey where his last command was the Ernest Shackleton. He still lives in Ayr (as do I) and I will let him know of your enquiry when I go home on leave in middle of January. 
Best Regards
Bob Prestly


----------

